# Using hotspot shield with Utorrent



## er21s (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm here to ask if any of you know a way to use HSS with utorrent. I use to be able to, but now i am not. If you don't know what HSS is; it's a VPN. It doesn't connect at all i can't seed or download.

Ty in advance


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

TSF doesn't support P2P. Please read our Forum Rules below.



> P2P
> 
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


This Thread shall be Closed!


----------

